# trickle für traffic shaping benutzen?

## Simonheld

Hi,

Ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit um meine Download Rate zu limitieren. Ich sitze in einem Netzwerk mit mehreren Nutzern die alle den selbe Gateway benutzen.

Hierbei möchte ich die Limitierung LOKAL, also nicht am router, implementieren. Optimalerweise wird dabei nur der Traffic vom Internet auf meine Maschine limitiert (z.B. von 16Mb/s auf 13Mb/s oder so) und Traffic zwischen mir und anderen Maschinen bleibt unberührt.

Geht sowas überhaupt ? Mit trickle könnte man soweit ich gelesen hab zumindest die downrate von eth0 einstellen, das beträfe dann aber alle Pakete.

Eine andere Möglichkeit von der ich gelesen hatte war ein lokaler Proxy. Das klingt aber nicht wirklich einfach.

Vorschläge ? Danke !

----------

## syn0ptik

Du muss anschalten option im kernel treibet...

NET_SCHED

und

NET_SCH_*

Also du muss installiere ipref.

----------

## Simonheld

Ok ... vielen Dank schonmal !

Aber ich fürchte ich brauche es etwas ausführlicher ... gerne auch in English;-)

----------

